# What to expect on the tailrace?



## ndsuhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

Some buddies and myself are talking of trying the tailrace for the first time in a few weeks. What can I guy expect? We want to bring the boats up. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I would expect to catch fish! we were headed up to auduban the other day with the truck full of our ice fishing stuff and we were passing numerous boats headed up the highway


----------

